# Photo Upload Issues



## gavgav (19 Jul 2022)

Hi, I appear to be having issues with the attach files option, for photos today. They don’t appear to upload into the reply box, but then when I post they all appear as attachments?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Jul 2022)

gavgav said:


> Hi, I appear to be having issues with the attach files option, for photos today. They don’t appear to upload into the reply box, but then when I post they all appear as attachments?


That's been going on for some time. 
Don't hold your breath......


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jul 2022)

Working for me on Android phone.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

What options are there if you go back to edit the post.
Insert as thumbnail and full size are the two options normally available.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What options are there if you go back to edit the post.
> Insert as thumbnail and full size are the two options normally available.


Correct.
@gavgav select one of the options to upload.
Let me know if it worked xx


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Correct.
> @gavgav select one of the options to upload.
> Let me know if it worked xx


I've had similar issues, but nearly always managed to insert as full image by editing the post.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jul 2022)

Intermittently experience it on my android phone too. I either switch to a laptop which does show the attachment/s or post and go back to edit.

Most frustrating if trying to insert image between sections of text.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2022)

working on iPad


----------



## gavgav (19 Jul 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Correct.
> @gavgav select one of the options to upload.
> Let me know if it worked xx



It’s always worked fine until today Pat. I normally see the files upload with a progress bar, then get the option to add as full image. Today, pick the photos and choose add, it goes back to the post and nothing appears at all? iPhone 13 being used


----------



## gavgav (19 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What options are there if you go back to edit the post.
> Insert as thumbnail and full size are the two options normally available.



Will give that a try now.


----------



## gavgav (19 Jul 2022)

@Pat "5mph" going back and editing the post does give the option. Have never had to do it this way before though 🤔


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Jul 2022)

gavgav said:


> @Pat "5mph" going back and editing the post does give the option. Have never had to do it this way before though 🤔


I blame @Shaun


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (20 Jul 2022)

This all started after that famous "upgrade" that caused untold problems. 

Moral is - if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Jul 2022)

I use the photo icon, it always works


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2022)

Not working for me today.

Can't seem to add pic's as per previous reports by other members - options greyed out.


----------



## figbat (25 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not working for me today.
> 
> Can't seem to add pic's as per previous reports by other members - options greyed out.



Have you checked that the BB code toggle is not on? The [ ] icon above.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2022)

figbat said:


> Have you checked that the BB code toggle is not on? The [ ] icon above.



Ah! Thank you for that - it works and is no longer driving me batty. 😁


----------

